# Systema Curriculum?



## Flatlander (Apr 20, 2006)

What comprises the Systema Curriculum?


----------



## Paul Genge (Apr 21, 2006)

Each instructor tends to teach with a style that is flavoured by his or her interest and experience.  Some classes work more towards self protection and others towards self development.  To be truelly rounded has to be an element of both in every class.

Firstly exercises are used to link breathing and movement, develop a strong and relaxed body and mind.  The type of worked practiced from there will vary from lesson to lesson and from instructor to instructor.  

Some instructors have a background in the millitary or law enforcment community.  Their classes in general reflect this in the intensity of the work and drills used.

Systema covers drills and concepts for defence against and use of weapons, unarmed at all ranges, in and around vehicles and whilst on the floor.  Each area of work has numerous possible drills that the instructor will piece together to form a journey that the student follows to get to the end goal.

A good analogy is the one of driving a car.  No one simply gets into a car on their first lesson and drives at a level that would allow them to pass their test.  Firstly they practice stearing and clutch control, use of the breaks and performing certain manouvers.  This is all done at slow speeds.  As the ability of the driver improves they increase the speed and complexity of the tasks.

Beyond this systema is like driving because once a basic mastery is achieved the student can then take it into his own areas of interest.  Some learn to drive racing cars, others study to become an advanced motorist or police response driver.  Yet others are happy to be able to get from A to B without too much fuss and with the positive impact this has on their lives. 

As for a written down curriculum Systema is luckily without one.

Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------



## MJS (Apr 21, 2006)

Paul Genge said:
			
		

> Each instructor tends to teach with a style that is flavoured by his or her interest and experience. Some classes work more towards self protection and others towards self development. To be truelly rounded has to be an element of both in every class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is there something used like belts or levels to determine or show where students are in the class as far as beginner, intermediate, advanced?  

I notice that you said that there was no written curriculum.  Is it possible to have 2 students who start at the same time in 2 different schools, know different material from one another?

Mike


----------



## Mcura (Apr 21, 2006)

I just came off my 3rd Systema workshop, and it's my opinion that while individual practitioners will have their "specialties", there is a certain flow that one associates with Systema.

A big part of what the instructor, Max, stressed is that the movements should be natural according to your own body.  A slightly older, heavier individual who sustained a back injury years ago will move differently than a spry and flexible twenty-something.  I also noticed that the individuals I paired up with came from such diverse backgrounds as military experience, tai chi players, goju-ryu practioners, and no previous training.  That said, the idea was to flow as smoothly and as naturally as possible.  There should be as little tension as possible and no overly-complex technique.  You just move.

In all the classes I've observed, I've yet to see a single belt or any other visible symbol of rank.  However, the ones who've been involved with Systema for a long time tend to favor military fatigue pants.  And they move like rubber whips in streams.


----------



## Paul Genge (Apr 21, 2006)

It is true that two students that start at the same time with different instructors will know different things.  This can be down to what they are shown or more importantly their ability to understand and use what they have been shown.

If looking for an instructor try to find one who has regular contact with Michael or Vlad.

Paul Genge


----------



## RachelK (Apr 21, 2006)

> In all the classes I've observed, I've yet to see a single belt or any other visible symbol of rank. However, the ones who've been involved with Systema for a long time tend to favor military fatigue pants. And they move like rubber whips in streams.


There are no ranks or belts in Systema. But it's not hard to spot the advanced practitioners. I just want to point out that not all of the senior students and instructors wear fatigues, and many students who haven't been involved in Systema for a long time do wear them. It's just a matter of personal preference. I've only been doing Systema for a few years, but I prefer to wear fatigues. Sweatpants are too baggy, jeans too tight...of course, it is also a tribute to the military background of Systema, but some students also wear black or tan cargos. Anyway, Systema has no uniforms, and the fatigues aren't an indication of the experience of the practitioner.
I hope this is helpful.
Best wishes,
Rachel


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 22, 2006)

This thread has been very informative to someone who has no clue about systema.  Could one of your practitioners of this art direct me to a good site to learn more?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Apr 22, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> This thread has been very informative to someone who has no clue about systema. Could one of your practitioners of this art direct me to a good site to learn more?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff


 
http://www.russianmartialart.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link JMD.

Jeff


----------

